# eels



## rage (Mar 7, 2017)

Where can i find live eels at for bait?.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish on the bottom of your local river in the late evening or at night with a worm.


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 7, 2017)

We just buy them at the dock before we head out for cobia


----------



## rage (Mar 22, 2017)

Ericflowers could you tell me the name of bait shop and where it is.thanks alot


----------

